# Matt Derrick is a fascist?



## Cornelius Vango

So, here's a butthurt guy posting some hilarious shit on my Youtube. I'll just leave it here for the lulz;


anterrabae 10 hours ago (edited)
This guy is pro fascism/corporatism and supports everything that might be considered far left propaganda, including islam extremism. He bans users from "his" forum for the most ridiculous reasons ...(A website which was forfeit to a select number of staff for a certain interval while he dipped out for his identity crisis in 2014 or 2015, I don't recall exactly when... and then later came back to basically eat his own words and run a much more predominantly lgbtq/feminist and significantly more product-line-oriented Squattheplanet. presumably for his then unfinished "anarchists guide to travel" book.) Banning people for things like briefly poking fun at him for sucking up to his predominately SJW member base.. or calling him out on his shit strictly via PM.. Total paranoid, insecure fucking dolt. The resulting member-base and implied post regulations vis a vis free speech are incredibly tedious and ridiculously intolerant. The entire Squattheplanet aparatus is now less a forum for travellers and more considered a supplemental product-feedback-type message board.. one which is carefully eviscerated, sculpted.. picked clean of any undesirable or possibly offensive content that might estrange his new product line to the rapidly expanding young lgbt/feminist community. Serious, self-respecting people should, unquestionably, ignore this idiot and his bogus forum, in the name of everything integral and/or sacrosanct to the crust punk/squatting/train riding/rubber-leather-steel tramping community. I repeat.. for everyone who is not already aware.. Matt Derrick is a renoun and confirmed enemy of the real travel/crust/train community.. That's all.


----------



## Matt Derrick

this seriously has put the biggest smile on my face, thank you for posting it. i can't stop giggling about it.

@anterrabae obviously got pretty butt hurt when we banned his account yesterday for talking shit to someone with a mental illness that was seeking help, and then messaging me with "you're a faggot who i have no respect for".


----------



## Cornelius Vango

Because being everything-phobic is totally what punk is all about, right?


----------



## EphemeralStick

Oh you have got to be kidding. He's STILL throwing a tantrum?

Also I think that's the first time I've ever heard someone describe the crust community as being "sacrosanct". Seriously, what is so sanctimonious about berating the mentally ill? How can that intolerance be considered a value? The. FUCK?

Seriously. Wow.

And where the hell did he pull "islam extremism" from? Like where does that fit? Fucking idiot.


----------



## autumn

So-called "anarchist" Matt Derrick...


----------



## Cornelius Vango

I like how he's been reduced to screaming into the void like this. As though posting a wall of text on my youtube would lend him any platform on which the masses would heed him. 

Punk ideology has always been about social activism, and tramping has always been about tramping. Being afraid of POC and LGBT is a really good way to limit your travel possibilities.


----------



## Deleted member 125

a confirmed enemy of the real travel/crust community, thats a badge ide wear with honor dont let me down matt!


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Hmm, if someone thinks that wanting to make a space safe and welcoming for people who identity as "lgbtq/feminists" makes someone an asshole, then they should probably reflect upon their values long enough to realize that _they're _the asshole.


----------



## Tude

My goodness look at all that stupid energy.


----------



## croc

I think this guy's onto something.... I heard that there are no real users- just @Matt Derrick using randomly generated profiles. Every comment and every thread is actually just Matt Derrick talking to himself.


----------



## croc

He is also a reptilian and inventor of the holograph we know to be "the moon".


----------



## Odin

Cornelius Vango said:


> confirmed enemy of the *real*



whats real dingus? (not at Cornelius Epic Vango... for the oog with the diatribe)



croc said:


> I think this guy's onto something.... I heard that there are no real users- just @Matt Derrick using randomly generated profiles. Every comment and every thread is actually just Matt Derrick talking to himself.



Don't make me paranoid... you know it has crossed my mind. ::cigar::



croc said:


> He is also a reptilian and inventor of the holograph we know to be "the moon".



Dammit you know I follow CTheory... 
>.>

Ahh fuck it, darn scale bitches gonna scale bitches...


----------



## severin

Yes. All of the above. 

Mofo's a complete retard who deserved to be banned.


----------



## autumn

croc said:


> I think this guy's onto something.... I heard that there are no real users- just @Matt Derrick using randomly generated profiles. Every comment and every thread is actually just Matt Derrick talking to himself.



I'm Matt, you're Matt, everyone's Matt! Welcome to Matt the Planet!


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Sigh... If we are bringing it up then I will give my 2c. It is getting to be extreme left SJW oriented around here with less tolerance for other viewpoints than when I first started poking around here in 2011. Matt Derrick is not a bad guy, I enjoyed hanging out with him in Texas and PDX, but lets be a little more tolerant. A lot of people with soo much knowledge have been banned here for what some saw as minor slips


----------



## Matt Derrick

TheWindAndRain said:


> lets be a little more tolerant.



oh geez man. where to begin. first off, 'let's be a little more tolerant?' wtf?

you do realize you get THREE chances here, right? the only thing you gotta do is NOT intentionally piss off the staff. that's really the only way to go from 0 to banned. otherwise you get THREE chances. 90% of the time when we have to give someone a warning, the reason they get banned is because they chose to respond with some version of "fuck you i'll do what i want you faggot/kike/nigger/(insert expletive here)."

here's a little analogy for you. i dare you to name any other space where you can figuratively come into someone's house and take a shit on their dining room table (while they're eating) and do it right in front of them THREE times before they get kicked out permanently even though there's a sign clearly stating no shitting on the table when you walk in the door.

i'm sorry, but we are _tolerant as fuck_ here. anyone who's been banned from StP has chosen to completely disregard the rules and any respect for the staff; and guess what? we're the ones ponying up the time and money to make this space happen, so if you don't like the way we're doing it, you can go start your own website, except, gee golly, that would actually require you to put actual _effort _behind your words, which everyone knows you're not going to do. why? because complainers _complain_, they don't put forth solutions.



TheWindAndRain said:


> A lot of people with soo much knowledge have been banned here for what some saw as minor slips



minor slips?_ minor slips??? _they might have received a warning, but no one no one in the history of StP has _ever _been banned for a_ minor slip. _if you think that's the case then you haven't been paying attention.



TheWindAndRain said:


> Matt Derrick is not a bad guy, I enjoyed hanging out with him in Texas and PDX



If i'm to be totally honest, I think you're an insufferable moron. *I don't like you.* You pretty much constantly bitch and moan about petty bs all the time and have nothing really positive to say or contribute to this community. I have no idea why you use this website.

But, that said, notice that I haven't banned you? In fact, I've bent over backwards on several occasions to _not _give you even a warning because despite the above, you haven't violated the rules and you haven't gone out of your way to intentionally be disrespectful.

lastly, i could really care less how 'knowledgeable' you are about, well, pretty much _anything_; you could be the steven fucking hawking of trains but if you're gonna say sexist, fascist, racist, homophobic shit or in any other fashion go out of your way to violate the rules that have essentially been here since the beginning of StP, I have no interest in your participation here.

If that makes me a SJW, then fine, I'm proud to be one. It's about time _someone _stood up to the kind of bullshit everyone else just let's slide in the traveler community (and some people even glorify). if you don't like it, go fuck yourself and get the fuck off my website.


----------



## Deleted member 125

TheWindAndRain said:


> A lot of people with soo much knowledge have been banned here for what some saw as minor slips



if what people saw people being banned for was seen to them as minor slip ups they are either a complete asshole themselves or dont know even half the story as to why someone was banned. staff doesnt just target random people and like matt said already, you get 3 chances so not continue to be a prick. if you wanna be a bigot theres plenty of other places on the internet to do it. saying "lets be more tolerant" in yer case is referring to people who are in fact being intolerant. which is why this person was banned.


----------



## Cornelius Vango

TheWindAndRain said:


> It is getting to be extreme left SJW oriented around here ... but lets be a little more tolerant.



By calling a collective of individuals with individual experiences, backgrounds and opinions "extreme SJWs" you're attempting to reduce their multi-faceted existences to an acronym that they may or may not identify with (honestly, social justice warrior is kind of a badass string of words... like anti-fascist, why do people think these are insults?). You're separating "them" from "you". That's inherently violent and intolerant. So to tell people standing up for the rights of the marginalized to be more tolerant is incredibly stupid. I'm amazed that you weren't able to detect your fallacy while typing that post.


----------



## Matt Derrick

on a side note, did anyone notice this?



Cornelius Vango said:


> The resulting member-base and implied post regulations *vis a vis* free speech are incredibly tedious and ridiculously intolerant.



totally reminds me of this (7:07 to 7:24):


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Matt Derrick said:


> we're the ones ponying up the time and money to make this space happen,



Dont forget your website depends on people collecting their knowledge on here to help each other.




Matt Derrick said:


> I think you're an insufferable moron. *I don't like you.* I have no idea why you use this website.



Nice. Pretty clear where the uncalled for disrespect is coming from, not me. I have put a lot of effort into helping people here since 2011 with my own knowledge of all the places I have been and my experiences. So did countless of the travelers who got banned.


----------



## Deleted member 125

TheWindAndRain said:


> Dont forget your website depends on people collecting their knowledge on here to help each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Pretty clear where the uncalled for disrespect is coming from, not me. I have put a lot of effort into helping people here since 2013 with my own knowledge of all the places I have been and my experiences. So did countless of the travelers who got banned.



join date of 2013, not 2011. i fixed that for you.

the website depends on people who give a shit about the same ideals that the person who started it set out to make happen. which are apparently not yers, which is fine, im not asking you to be a decent human being with feelings. but whats the point of arguing if you feel slighted? just leave. or would you like to continue to be part of something you dont agree with to reap its benefits when it suits you only to state that you feel others have been banned unjustifiably when you yerslelf have been warned for hate speech? fuck man, yer kinda a enigma huh.


----------



## Deleted member 125

you can click the off topic rating as much as youd like, because im sure yer aware at this point im no stranger to people clicking a negative rating on me. maybe they got upset at what i had to say. i dunno maybe you could respond and let me know.

the fact is you have been warned for hate speech before. you are defending someone who was banned for hate speech. fuck off if you think what anything this person did to be banned was ok, because it wasnt. they were banned for a good reason.


----------



## Dameon

TheWindAndRain said:


> Sigh... If we are bringing it up then I will give my 2c. It is getting to be extreme left SJW oriented around here with less tolerance for other viewpoints


How do you mean "less tolerance"? Nobody gets banned over their viewpoints. If you mean we shouldn't speak up when people advocate extreme viewpoints like racism, sexism, or saying rape is okay, that's just silly. We all tolerate bigots and fascists until they inevitably get upset that people disagree with them and start throwing tantrums, and earn themselves a ban hammer. Tolerance doesn't mean you have to stay quiet when people say things that are disgusting to you.


----------



## Matt Derrick

TheWindAndRain said:


> Dont forget your website depends on people collecting their knowledge on here to help each other.
> 
> Nice. Pretty clear where the uncalled for disrespect is coming from, not me. I have put a lot of effort into helping people here since 2011 with my own knowledge of all the places I have been and my experiences. So did countless of the travelers who got banned.



i think we'll make it without you.

i don't know why i keep having to repeat myself. it doesn't matter how much knowledge you have, or share, if you break the rules, we ban your account. there's no negotiation on that, so get used to it.

besides, we're not asking for that much. all we're asking is that you not be a jerk, whether that means not calling people racial/homophobic slurs, or just simply not harassing us and giving us shit at every turn.


----------



## roughdraft

i think the heavy handed approach is dead on

if people want hate speech the internet has many outlets for that

not having it here at all only makes sense

and fuck someone's knowledge.. traveling is not rocket science.. if i can't find somebody who is decent to help me piece something together then a. there's probably someone else decent with the same or sufficient knowledge or b. occupy my time and energy with something, somewhere else


----------



## salxtina




----------



## Coywolf

TheWindAndRain said:


> Sigh... If we are bringing it up then I will give my 2c. It is getting to be extreme left SJW oriented around here with less tolerance for other viewpoints than when I first started poking around here in 2011. Matt Derrick is not a bad guy, I enjoyed hanging out with him in Texas and PDX, but lets be a little more tolerant. A lot of people with soo much knowledge have been banned here for what some saw as minor slips





Matt Derrick said:


> oh geez man. where to begin. first off, 'let's be a little more tolerant?' wtf?
> 
> you do realize you get THREE chances here, right? the only thing you gotta do is NOT intentionally piss off the staff. that's really the only way to go from 0 to banned. otherwise you get THREE chances. 90% of the time when we have to give someone a warning, the reason they get banned is because they chose to respond with some version of "fuck you i'll do what i want you faggot/kike/nigger/(insert expletive here)."
> 
> here's a little analogy for you. i dare you to name any other space where you can figuratively come into someone's house and take a shit on their dining room table (while they're eating) and do it right in front of them THREE times before they get kicked out permanently even though there's a sign clearly stating no shitting on the table when you walk in the door.
> 
> i'm sorry, but we are _tolerant as fuck_ here. anyone who's been banned from StP has chosen to completely disregard the rules and any respect for the staff; and guess what? we're the ones ponying up the time and money to make this space happen, so if you don't like the way we're doing it, you can go start your own website, except, gee golly, that would actually require you to put actual _effort _behind your words, which everyone knows you're not going to do. why? because complainers _complain_, they don't put forth solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> minor slips?_ minor slips??? _they might have received a warning, but no one no one in the history of StP has _ever _been banned for a_ minor slip. _if you think that's the case then you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> If i'm to be totally honest, I think you're an insufferable moron. *I don't like you.* You pretty much constantly bitch and moan about petty bs all the time and have nothing really positive to say or contribute to this community. I have no idea why you use this website.
> 
> But, that said, notice that I haven't banned you? In fact, I've bent over backwards on several occasions to _not _give you even a warning because despite the above, you haven't violated the rules and you haven't gone out of your way to intentionally be disrespectful.
> 
> lastly, i could really care less how 'knowledgeable' you are about, well, pretty much _anything_; you could be the steven fucking hawking of trains but if you're gonna say sexist, fascist, racist, homophobic shit or in any other fashion go out of your way to violate the rules that have essentially been here since the beginning of StP, I have no interest in your participation here.
> 
> If that makes me a SJW, then fine, I'm proud to be one. It's about time _someone _stood up to the kind of bullshit everyone else just let's slide in the traveler community (and some people even glorify). if you don't like it, go fuck yourself and get the fuck off my website.





SlankyLanky said:


> join date of 2013, not 2011. i fixed that for you.
> 
> the website depends on people who give a shit about the same ideals that the person who started it set out to make happen. which are apparently not yers, which is fine, im not asking you to be a decent human being with feelings. but whats the point of arguing if you feel slighted? just leave. or would you like to continue to be part of something you dont agree with to reap its benefits when it suits you only to state that you feel others have been banned unjustifiably when you yerslelf have been warned for hate speech? fuck man, yer kinda a enigma huh.





SlankyLanky said:


> you can click the off topic rating as much as youd like, because im sure yer aware at this point im no stranger to people clicking a negative rating on me. maybe they got upset at what i had to say. i dunno maybe you could respond and let me know.
> 
> the fact is you have been warned for hate speech before. you are defending someone who was banned for hate speech. fuck off if you think what anything this person did to be banned was ok, because it wasnt. they were banned for a good reason.



Wow, guys. So much for voicing an opinion and not getting flamed for it....

(Which is why this thread was posted in the first place.)


----------



## Matt Derrick

Coywolf said:


> Wow, guys. So much for voicing an opinion and not getting flamed for it....
> 
> (Which is why this thread was posted in the first place.)



not sure what you mean by that. this thread started as making fun of some ridiculous post someone made on a friend's youtube channel cause they were all butt hurt they got banned from here.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

It certainly can show how ridiculous one's position is by how sharply they howl at their opponents. Hollering buzzwords into the abyss. What this guy's written is pure salty tears over what is more or less a trifle. 

Now, it doesn't mean there's nothing to be said - it only means that if you are to say anything at all, you must put a fine point on it and be concise and clear in your words. There are legitimate critiques of identity politics but I get the feeling he'd rather piss and moan than crack the books on the matter. At the peril of stirring up conflict in forums like these, I certainly am no fan of continuing the broad and general categorization of individuals, nor of upholding a puritanical ethos wherein we the guilty purify ourselves by abstaining from the use of certain "swearwords", etc etc. These rituals just aren't enough and can all too often ring hollow for the fact that they give individuals solidarity only inasmuch as they can fit into a certain minority - we've got to go beyond this. I feel more compelled to empower others to reclaim themselves _as individual_s who aim to transcend the categories power has inflicted on them; collectivist politics is collectivist politics and is always a menace to the free life of the individual - whether it's far-right nationalism or far-left identitarianism.

But again, this dipshit appears not to be leveling any critique whatsoever.


----------



## salxtina

Then why are you not talking about people as individuals, and instead talking about ambiguous categories with vague hand-waving?


----------



## Coywolf

Hillbilly Castro said:


> collectivist politics is collectivist politics and is always a menace to the free life of the individual - whether it's far-right nationalism or far-left identitarianism.
> 
> But again, this dipshit appears not to be leveling any critique whatsoever.



^^^This X 1000


----------



## sd40chef

Hillbilly Castro said:


> It certainly can show how ridiculous one's position is by how sharply they howl at their opponents. Hollering buzzwords into the abyss. What this guy's written is pure salty tears over what is more or less a trifle.
> 
> Now, it doesn't mean there's nothing to be said - it only means that if you are to say anything at all, you must put a fine point on it and be concise and clear in your words. There are legitimate critiques of identity politics but I get the feeling he'd rather piss and moan than crack the books on the matter. At the peril of stirring up conflict in forums like these, I certainly am no fan of continuing the broad and general categorization of individuals, nor of upholding a puritanical ethos wherein we the guilty purify ourselves by abstaining from the use of certain "swearwords", etc etc. These rituals just aren't enough and can all too often ring hollow for the fact that they give individuals solidarity only inasmuch as they can fit into a certain minority - we've got to go beyond this. I feel more compelled to empower others to reclaim themselves _as individual_s who aim to transcend the categories power has inflicted on them; collectivist politics is collectivist politics and is always a menace to the free life of the individual - whether it's far-right nationalism or far-left identitarianism.
> 
> But again, this dipshit appears not to be leveling any critique whatsoever.


Very well said. I fully agree man.


----------



## severin

Hillbilly Castro said:


> It certainly can show how ridiculous one's position is by how sharply they howl at their opponents. Hollering buzzwords into the abyss. What this guy's written is pure salty tears over what is more or less a trifle.
> 
> Now, it doesn't mean there's nothing to be said - it only means that if you are to say anything at all, you must put a fine point on it and be concise and clear in your words. There are legitimate critiques of identity politics but I get the feeling he'd rather piss and moan than crack the books on the matter. At the peril of stirring up conflict in forums like these, I certainly am no fan of continuing the broad and general categorization of individuals, nor of upholding a puritanical ethos wherein we the guilty purify ourselves by abstaining from the use of certain "swearwords", etc etc. These rituals just aren't enough and can all too often ring hollow for the fact that they give individuals solidarity only inasmuch as they can fit into a certain minority - we've got to go beyond this. I feel more compelled to empower others to reclaim themselves _as individual_s who aim to transcend the categories power has inflicted on them; collectivist politics is collectivist politics and is always a menace to the free life of the individual - whether it's far-right nationalism or far-left identitarianism.
> 
> But again, this dipshit appears not to be leveling any critique whatsoever.


I didn't understand most of this.. but seems like an intelligent post. Books are an indispensable part of a person's spiritual life, so I have to agree.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

@severin I am mainly saying that despite the good intentions of people who are into "social justice // political correctness" (for lack of better terms), they tend to forget that an individual is an individual. It seems like their political projects are more about "looking the part" through fashionable speech and action than actually considering that an individual may aim to be much more than "person of color", "queer", "woman /man", or whatever. (And in fact, in some cases they may reject that categorization entirely)

For police brutality to happen to black folks, police must first categorize that person as "black". And thus, it is not far-fetched to defend the idea that the categorizing of human beings is an affront to freedom - because categorization is a tool that has only been used a collectivist weapon. 

Instead, the current dominant position on this is to attempt to assume these categories are inescapable; and to attempt to liberate the categories. This has the effect of only liberating the individuals within only inasmuch as they are invested in the collective vision of themselves, as black, queer, woman, immigrant, or whatever. 

And I bring all this up simply to point out that the guy this thread is about is edging on valid critiques, but refuses to put the effort in to really articulate those.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

I honestly don't blame him for not putting in additional effort at that point. No one wants to be categorized in enmity and railroaded with personal attacks and hate messages. Got to be careful with critique because it can easily be construed as hate speech by people projecting their own anger and hatred. I don't know if anterrabae was really spouting hate speech, the definition is getting watered down, though so I won't call it one way or another without knowing more facts. Anyone who interprets that as defending his actions though misunderstood my point.


----------



## Dameon

Hillbilly Castro said:


> For police brutality to happen to black folks, police must first categorize that person as "black". And thus, it is not far-fetched to defend the idea that the categorizing of human beings is an affront to freedom - because categorization is a tool that has only been used a collectivist weapon.


This is patently untrue, because there are a huge variety of bigoted reasons police can find to brutalize people that are different, which is a fact anybody who's lived outside the social norm should be very familiar with. The statement that categorization is a tool only used as a collectivist weapon is demonstrably untrue, completely so. Categorization is necessary for human communication, and for science; by what I understand of what you're saying, the categories of "birds", "mammals", and "amphibians" are collectivist weapons, rather than scientific definitions. People of various different ancestries exist as rigidly definable categories, and we are not going to be past that until you and me are dust. The theoretical idea of cops who don't see color is beyond ridiculous, they do, and they will for the foreseeable future.

The problem isn't that we have definitions of these differences; the ideal "man who can't see color" isn't a good alternative, somebody who just sees everybody as the same homogeneous blob; people should be free to embrace and celebrate difference, and others should be able to recognize that difference for what it is and celebrate it too. The problem isn't that we're different, and recognize it, the problem is that we allow these xenophobic attitudes from our past to propagate, and try to make excuses for them, like "oh, cops just magically shouldn't see peoples' differences". Black people don't generally just want to be seen as white people, they have their own unique cultures and histories from around the world. Gay people don't just want to be seen as straight people, transgendered people don't want to just be seen as their identified gender, they want to be understood and recognized for who they are. The problem isn't that we see each others' differences, it's that people have been taught to specifically hate certain differences, because in the past xenophobia was allowed to run rampant in our country, and they seem to think that we're not allowed to say anything about that shit because "free speech".

Healthy people don't "transcend" their differences, they embrace them. A number of broad categorizations cover most of us, and are all part of our unique identity, and generally, it's okay to recognize that. You can fit into a category without sacrificing individuality.

Finally, it's a proven fact that if you look and act the part, eventually your brain falls into line. Smile, and your brain releases more happy chemicals. Dress well, and confidence improves. Don't call people n*****rs all the time, and hopefully you'll be less of a racist. There's a point to political correctness, and "social justice", and it's that the idea that our words and actions reflecting our thoughts isn't just a one-way street - if you think that's wrong, look into the efficacy of cognitive therapy. Beyond that, being publicly censured DOES have an effect on peoples' behavior, and peoples' behavior affects their thought patterns. If nobody will hang out with you because you're a racist piece of shit, and everybody makes that clear, generally you will become less of a racist piece of shit over time because humans generally want to be seen as a good person by their peers. Patterns of behavior reinforce mental patterns. Change the behavior, and you can usually affect the mental patterns.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

@Dameon I've replied here so as to not derail this thread: https://squattheplanet.com/threads/a-continued-discussion-of-identity-politics.34442/


----------



## salxtina

Sadly, the boy throwing the tantrum that Cornelius quoted has more sympathizers than he seems to realize, both here and in the subculture generally. It's not unique to traveler culture, of course - not really any _worse _here than in 'mainstream' society.

But the most common worldview of people like this boy, only criticizes the mainstream culture for being "boring" or "conformist," and then calls people "divisive" if they talk about _all the other ways_ the mainstream culture exploits and dehumanizes people.
If you look at any attempts to have conversations about racism or misogyny, which by-and-large become cesspools of antisemitism and harassment, you can see this pretty quickly. God I can't believe adults are like this in real life.

Myself, I'm out to break the gears of this empire whether they subjugate me or give me authority, destroy the mechanisms that make me be a worker and make me be a woman and the ones that make me white and an American citizen, keep unlearning/unteaching, and make lifeways that see these as inexcusable ways to treat people.
I just don't look to most of traveler/squatter culture to share these goals with me. (Not because of people's "ignorance," but because of their feeling that they have a "natural right" to shit on other groups of people. _Nothing could be more conservative._) Well, props to the other anti-fascist/pro-autonomy people still trying to make their lives in this environment, and set some kind of standard for non-abusive conduct.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

rana y sapo said:


> i think the heavy handed approach is dead on
> 
> if people want hate speech the internet has many outlets for that
> 
> not having it here at all only makes sense



I agree with that statement in general but how much does it apply when you're talking about a website that categorizes comments like "women on average face more risk of assault on the road and should travel with a partner if they can" as hate speech and bannable offense?


----------



## salxtina

Haha, if that was really the case, you wouldn't be posting here anymore, kid.
And not a single one of us has ever wanted to hear your jackoff thoughts on what women "should" do.

I saw your laughable back-story, on how you came to realize how "dangerous" the world was. Long whiny story short, you went hitchhiking with a woman, and ever-so-briefly faced secondhand what we deal with first-hand every day. And it was too scary for you. You couldn't deal with it. Good thing is, you can walk away from it, and you can shut up about it too.

Shitting yourself in terror over a brief brush with our daily struggles doesn't qualify you as our advisor.


----------



## Dameon

TheWindAndRain said:


> I agree with that statement in general but how much does it apply when you're talking about a website that categorizes comments like "women on average face more risk of assault on the road and should travel with a partner if they can" as hate speech and bannable offense?


I keep seeing this rhetoric about how this site doesn't allow dissenting opinions. Please show a single time when somebody has gotten banned specifically for believing the wrong thing, and not for more specific behavioral issues.

Edit: Choosing a "stupid" rating for a post asking you to back up your claims says a lot about how you're using the ratings system; maybe don't use it as a means of revenge for dissent while whinging about intolerance for dissent.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Well @Dameon, I just gave you a specific example of something that literally happened and you ranked it disagree without knowing anything about it. I don't think you want the truth. @salxtina I am probably older than you, condescendingly calling people kid when you just graduated college..grow up please and stop derailing the thread with inaccurate, stupid assumptions and personal attacks though, this will be my last response to them. Let's keep this on the topic of opinions about what may have transpired in relation to @anterrabae and the basis for those claims.


----------



## Dameon

TheWindAndRain said:


> Well @Dameon, I just gave you a specific example of something that literally happened and you ranked it disagree without knowing anything about it. I don't think you want the truth. @salxtina I am probably older than you, calling people kid when you just graduated college. Please stop derailing the thread with inaccurate, stupid assumptions and personal attacks though, this will be my last response to them. Let's keep this on the topic of opinions about what may have transpired in relation to @anterrabae and the basis for those claims.


How was it a personal attack? If the thread exists, link to it. Not sure why you feel attacked when I ask for evidence to back up your rhetoric. Anterrabae wasn't summarily banned for having the wrong beliefs, he was specifically banned for publicly stated reasons, after being warned, so he's not evidence in your favor, unless you want to go on to argue that the publicly stated reasons were lies and call Matt a liar.


----------



## Matt Derrick

@TheWindAndRain and @Aussie Timm have both been banned after several PM's asking them to stop bickering and rating each other's posts 'stupid'. it was really out of control and i've had enough.


----------



## Dmac

That’s suspiciously fascist, lol!


----------



## creature

I have been referring to the Creator of the Supreme Teleological Praetorium as "Glorious Leader" for some few years, now.

He is Beneficient, Wise, Kind, Compassionate, Good, and a Son of A Bitch Pain In the Ass to those whom are too selfish to understand the World does not Rotate around them..

This is a Very Nice Place where the Monkeys can come & talk & throw Shit at things..
Some Monkeys talk about how to stay out of Cages..
Some Monkeys talked about the monkeys that are no longer Monkeys, but decided to become hoomin, instead, & the hoomins are the ones that get the most shit thrown at them, because they are just shit, anyways..
they hate Monkeys, because the monkeys stayed Monkeys, or worse, were hoomins who *became* Monkeys..

So when Glorious Leader saw all the monkeys being chased by the hoomis, he said "I will give the Monkeys a Place to call Home, but in this Place, where there should be NO rules, there will be ONE rule: 'Monkey Shall Not Throw Shit At Monkey"
And it was a Good Rule, and it was a Good Place, and after separating the Monkeys from the hoomins, He Waited, wondering which monkey would Fuck Up First...

Now, in the Days Before hoomins, all monkeys were Monkeys, and there was no need for a Glorious Leader, and All The Planet was Ripe for the Squatting..
but One Day a monkey said "I am tired of the difficulties required for the ethical computations of positive duty.. it would be much Easier to determine how I can kill.. or better yet, how I can *enslave* my fellow monkeys?"..

& thus the first hoomin fell out of the Poop..(... well, no... just 'poop', I imagine, since nothing really grows from it..) of Analytical Reasoning and Derivative Abstractions..
Immediately thereafter the hoomin changed its name to $atan & proceeded to create the Epistemological Technology known as 'politics', and conceived of the "Absolute Resolution of Perception" as that of each monkey being a functional cog within those metapysims which allowed for the uncontested primal axioms required for the existence of various manifestations of the cognitive processes which found their Expression in the Enforcement of Law by Default and Punishment, otherwise known (in its most Perfect Form) as the "Police $tate".

& the hoomins, thereafter, were fruitful, & multiplied, because they did not know the Shit they were given to Eat
was Poison..

& $atan said "Now all I must do is Destroy Matt Derrick and His Kind..", whereat Glorious Leader Perceived its thoughts and said " I shall now make a new Rule, weaker than the First.. Monkey may throw Shit at Monkey Three Times, but no more; and thus if a Monkey throws its shit too Often, we shall know that that monkey has been poisoned, and may, in Fact, be hoomin.."

And that was the Second rule, and it angered $atan, wroth...

Thereafter $atan created Chemical Weapons & Mechanical Weapons, greater than the mere Force of screaming & rocks & sticks..
& after this, some of the monkeys said "fuck Matt Derrick, we now have *better* things to throw at each other than poop!!"
And it followed that those monkeys who threw arrows and spears and all forms of contrived augmentations all became hoomins, and those Monkeys who chose to remain Monkeys ran away, using railroads and bicycles and boots and boats & prayers & Hopes for Kindness to Escape the Stench the hoomins emitted, upon their Abandonment of Being..

and $atan laughed, thinking Glorious Leader had now been Defeated..

But Yahweh shook his Head at $atan & sighed "you poor fucking asshole.." and Proceeded to Provide all those Escaping Monkeys with Adventures, so that most of the time they either pitied hoomins, or dinna give a fuck about them, since the Adventures carried undifferentiated knowledge that only Monkeys could perceive, and which separated their existence from itself..

$atan was again driven wroth, and said " ok, Shithead, now i shall make nukes, and create a network of communication which shall distract all hoomins and all monkeys from knowing what is important, except the act of communicating itself, *no matter how inane*, and therefore all shall fear either Destruction by Energy or a Reduction to Insignificance.."

and $atan gave the internet to hoomins he called 'politicians' and 'bureaucrats', in order to overwhelm the technical weaknesses of those Monkeys whom refused to Stop Having Adventures..

& Glorious Leader said: " I shall now Become Bodhisattva, putting away my Adventures for the Sake of Other Monkeys", and with this thought sprang forth the the edifice known among the Holies as the Supreme Teleological Praetorium..

$atan, upon seeing this, and seeing that not only were his actions being Undone, and his theoretical principles of structural subjection being negated by inquires regarding proofs and inconsistencies, but also that some hoomins, in ever increasing numbers, were ***regressing back into Monkeys*** decided to unleash his last, ultimate weapon.

Too unholy to describe, he split himself into hitler, mussolini & any number of bad, shit throwing monkeys who wanted more than Monkeyness, because they thought that doing shit other Monkeys Hated but couldn't Stop meant they were some sort of supermonkey, and thus got to Always be First in Line, and then recombined himself, in a purely DNA-free embodiment as Ronald Regan, all the while screaming at Glorious Leader & His Ilk, frothing at the pain of his orgasm, which should have been Joy, but was instead the Destitute Torture of Failure, and thus failing to ejaculate, precipitated the best hoomin manifestation the conclusions of his rhetoricial barblefarf would allow, and within the chill, yet vaporous stench of mercury clinging to gold, twitched his newest (& perhaps most feeble) embodiment:
donald shrimp.. I mean trump.. who will kill this scribe & all other scribes, whom shall dance when he dies...


----------



## Coywolf

Dameon said:


> I keep seeing this rhetoric about how this site doesn't allow dissenting opinions. Please show a single time when somebody has gotten banned specifically for believing the wrong thing, and not for more specific behavioral issues.
> 
> Edit: Choosing a "stupid" rating for a post asking you to back up your claims says a lot about how you're using the ratings system; maybe don't use it as a means of revenge for dissent while whinging about intolerance for dissent.



@Dameon I'm not trying to stir the pot here, and yes this is kind of off topic, but I had to reply to your comment. 

You might want to check out this thread in response to someone being banned for believing the "wrong" thing. Or having a "wrong" opinion:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/destroy-america-the-fall-of-the-new-world-order.34308/


----------



## Dameon

Coywolf said:


> @Dameon I'm not trying to stir the pot here, and yes this is kind of off topic, but I had to reply to your comment.
> 
> You might want to check out this thread in response to someone being banned for believing the "wrong" thing. Or having a "wrong" opinion:
> 
> https://squattheplanet.com/threads/destroy-america-the-fall-of-the-new-world-order.34308/


Dude, I'm _in_ that thread.


----------



## Coywolf

Ok. So, then.....?

That user seemed to be banned for believing his own BS theories and nothing else "behaviorally". So that contradicts your previous post. I had to play devils advocate, there.


----------



## Dameon

He didn't get in trouble for having the "wrong belief", he got in trouble for believing the wrong thing. To me, it was painfully obvious the guy was using the "flat earth" thing as an excuse to troll; to my best recollection, his first post kind of just threw it out there as a possibility, and he doubled down from there, and insulted people who didn't agree with him. He wasn't arguing in favor of his beliefs, he was arguing in favor of a belief he almost certainly knew to be wrong, and he wasn't doing so in a respectful, open manner - by far. Just because he claimed to actually hold the belief doesn't mean he did. He wasn't banned because he believed the wrong thing, he was banned because he was an obvious troll. That was my feelings on that thread then, and on reviewing the thread, they hold true now.

There's a possibility I'm wrong, and if I am, the mods might speak up about why they chose to ban him, but I don't think that he was banned just for having the wrong beliefs, I think he was banned for how he chose to present them, and how he chose to interact with people who disagreed (much of which doesn't appear in that thread).


----------



## Coywolf

Perushaka said:


> I was hopping with this post to achieve a reasonable discussion with open minded people to try and debunk a fun exercise that concern our world. I was called a shithead instead, that's fine, ive posted on other forums as well.
> 
> Ill happily invited people to participate with me in this discussion, i'd be happy to work among yall on this
> 
> i can confirm that i am not a troll, ive been studying this for over two years. Albeit a very light study, a study non the less. I find it important to find the truth, but i dont have anxiety attacks over the state of the world. After all, the truth may be revealed to us upon death and there it won't matter what petty bit of ego you had when you walked this Earth.



This^



Dameon said:


> He didn't get in trouble for having the "wrong belief", he got in trouble for believing the wrong thing.



....and that is different, how? Exactly?

I saw nothing wrong with that thread, if you want to spout conspiracy thories, whatever, because someone else will always call you out on your BS.

Which bring me to another point. Even of the guy was trolling, he had one post. One. No one had to keep commenting on it, but they chose to, to make their point. 

In his wingnut way, he tried to make his. Trolling or not. People still kept commenting, quite fucking rudely, I might add.

I never saw that user troll anyone else's thread, or create multiple BS threads. So, I don't really see how that constitutes going against the rules of this site. Just trying to be fair, here. 

I could be wrong about that. I'm sure we will hear about it if I am.

But my point is. Everyone knows how many wingnuts are out there travelling on the road, we have always had our fair share of crazy ass thories From people in alleys. What is to say this guy isint one of them?

Just saying. 

(Because that is everyone's favorite line )


----------



## Dameon

Coywolf said:


> ...and that is different, how? Exactly?


Crap, I guess we'll have to file that under Freudian slip. I meant to say he got in trouble for expressing his beliefs in the wrong way.

He never got a chance to troll another thread because he got shut down right off the bat; I did see some of his chat, and it struck me as very trollish - don't supply a lot of your own information, ignore other peoples' information, and find all the flaws in every statement without a constructive purpose. This is just my own perceptions; I can't speak for any mods, and I'll be the first to tell you I'm wrong plenty of the time. I've dealt with so many wingnuts that they stick out like a sore thumb to me, and he did not strike me as a wingnut. For one, his writing was far too clear and pointed, where wingnuts tend to write, well, like wingnuts.

I did find some of the responses rude and insulting, and I don't think the whole thing was handled great by everybody involved, and some people could have refrained from personal attacks, I'll agree with you there.


----------



## creature

boats don't float.
they hang inverted from the Sky...


----------

